
The Skripal case and the decline of Russia's spy agencies - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/jun/23/skripal-salisbury-poisoning-decline-of-russia-spy-agencies-gru
======
simonblack
The Skripal case: wasn't that the case where a supposedly "Weapons-Grade Nerve
Agent", instead of killing hundreds of people in the area within minutes, only
managed to affect 5 people. And of those five people _only one_ died.

If I had been paying for that "Weapons-Grade Nerve Agent" I'd be asking for my
money back!

